# Quilt advise?



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I am making strip quilts for my grandkids this next Christmas and was wondering if a flannel sheet would be good for the backing. I don’t want it heavy because they live in a mild climate. And what kind of light weight batting could I use? Any info/advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I use store bought flannels. Sheets for me anyway dont hold up as well. When you put all the time into piecing and quilting the top a few dollars seem better to me. I look for sales at Joann fabrics and use the coupons.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Flannel sheets, imo, don't do well for backings. They don't seem all that durable and they tend to shift during quilting more than I like. I usually just use muslin for my backings. Works well. As for batting, wool is a good choice for mild climates believe it or not. I have also heard of people using bamboo battings but have not personally tried it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I recently made a summer quilt for us to use in the summer. There is no batting in it, just the pieced top and the backing. It is quilted, not tied as a comforter. If you want something lightweight to use, I suggest you make a summer quilt. Any type of batting is going add warmth.

If you do use flannel for a backing, make sure you pre-shrink it. Flannel shrinks more than cotton fabric and can make your quilt puckery. I learned this by experience.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

If you usd a good quality flannel sheet it will work fine for a backing. The cheap ones do NOT work well, the thread count is not high enough.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever quilted a top to one of those light weight fleece throws? Just wondering if that would work for both the batting and backing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That would be difficult to quilt.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I use the light weight fleece throws all the time!!! Ive gotten lap quilt size ones on Walmart.com for $2.50 each!!!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I made quilts for each of my grandchildren that live in Florida. I used a good quality flannel sheet for the back and no batting. The kids love the quilts as they keep their heat turned down low and wear hoodies when it's cold outside. Yes, it can get cold in the winter in Florida. lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I recently made a quilt and used polar fleece as the backing...did have a batting in it though. I tied this quilt and had to make the ties closer together because when it is washed, polar fleece gets HEAVY. Didn't want it to get misshapen quickly (or at all, really). 

I make a good many of the lighter quilts (with batting) but have made a few heavies. Heaviest (in ALL ways) was the one where I used TWO Army wool blankets for batting...My daughter absolutely loved that quilt, said it was the warmest cover she'd EVER had. Her ex-DH managed to lose it for her, round about 20-some odd years ago...she still talks about that quilt.

Mon


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG! I would die with 2 army blankets! My daughter would love it also as she is ALWAYS cold and has so many blankets on her bed. I have a sheet, and thin fleece blanket and sometimes throw those off. I want to make a quilt for us but it would HAVE to be lightweight.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you use flannel, either yardage or a sheet, it is suggested to wash and dry it twice before using it as it continues to shrink with the second wash. 
I live in the South so don't use flannel, but do use a very thin polyester batting. I buy mine on the roll, but if I need just a package, I use this from Walmart: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Morning-Glory-Low-Loft-Batting-Available-In-Multiple-Sizes/19397503 It is very thin and light but quilts up nicely.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Belfry for the great tip on batting!!!


----------

